# برنامج surfer version 8.0+الشرح فيديو



## اسلام صبحى (24 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم 
انتهيت من تحميل البرنامج والشرح من الملتقى واقدمة لكم حتى لاتضيعو الوقت فىتجميع الروابط
البرنامج والشرح قدمة المهندس زين لة جزيل الشكر


----------



## اسلام صبحى (24 ديسمبر 2007)

البرانامج عبارة عن رابط واحد 
ثم تحديث البرنامج عبارة عن رابط واحد 
ثمشرح البرنامج مقسم الى اربع اقسام
1.contour maps ستة روابط
2. 3D maps اربع روابط
3.post maps ستة روابط
4.volume calculations سبعة روابط
:56:


----------



## اسلام صبحى (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*البرنامج*

surfer setup
http://www.2shared.com/file/2302091/...ram_setup.html


----------



## اسلام صبحى (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*تحديث البرنامج*

UPDATE_ (Surfer_ V.8 TO Surfer_ V.802



الرابط


http://www.4shared.com/file/26059388...pdate_802.html​


----------



## اسلام صبحى (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*الدرس الاول contour maps*

contour maps
الجزء الاول
http://www.4shared.com/file/24888533...tour_maps.html
الجزء الثانى
http://www.4shared.com/file/25130235/95d870f8/part_2_contour_maps.html
الجزء الثالث
http://www.4shared.com/file/25006363...tour_maps.html
الجزء الرابع
http://www.4shared.com/file/25007812...tour_maps.html
الجزء الخامس
http://www.4shared.com/file/25011738...tour_maps.html
الجزء السادس والاخير
http://www.4shared.com/file/25087527...tour_maps.html
​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي الكريم الروبط لاتعمل


----------



## اسلام صبحى (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*الدرس الثانى 3D maps*

الجزء الاول 
http://www.4shared.com/file/25177601/d6c6d187/Part_1_3D_Maps.html
الجزء الثانى
http://www.4shared.com/file/25186511/f777ae2b/Part_2_3D_Maps.html
الجزء الثالث
http://www.4shared.com/file/25310311...3_3D_Maps.html
الجزء الرابع والاخير
http://www.4shared.com/file/25315578...4_3D_Maps.html


----------



## اسلام صبحى (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*الدرس الثالث 3d Maps*

الجزء الاول
http://www.4shared.com/file/25692943...ost_Maps_.html
الجزء الثانى
http://www.4shared.com/file/25971443...ost_Maps_.html
الجزء الثالث
http://www.4shared.com/file/26054069...ost_Maps_.html
الجزء الرابع
http://www.4shared.com/file/26120209/bbcb5c3d/Part_4_Post_Maps_.html
الجزء الخامس
http://www.4shared.com/file/26136452/4de87b2e/Part_5_Post_Maps_.html
الجزء السادس والاخير
http://www.4shared.com/file/26182059...ost_Maps_.html


----------



## اسلام صبحى (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*الدرس الرابع Volume Calaulations*

الجزء الاول
http://www.4shared.com/file/26547316/baab95d5/V-C_part_1.html
الجزء الثانى
http://www.4shared.com/file/26651252...-C_part_2.html
الجزء الثالث
http://www.4shared.com/file/27276128...rt_3.htmlشكراً
الجزء الرابع
http://www.4shared.com/file/27338803...-C_part_4.html
الجزء الخامس
http://www.4shared.com/file/27968661...-C_part_5.html
الجزء السادس
http://www.4shared.com/file/27974441...-C_part_6.html
الجزء السابع والاخير
http://www.4shared.com/file/28087801...-C_part_7.html


----------



## اسلام صبحى (24 ديسمبر 2007)

الى الاخ دفع اللة حمدان الروابط تعمل انا مجربها بنفسى 
اخى اضغط على الرابط سيفتح لك صفحة استنى ثوانى حتى يرسم المربعين 
تحتها كلمة Download file اضغط عليها واحفظها فى اى مكان
شكرا


----------



## مرادعبدالله (24 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مرادعبدالله (24 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سعيد شعبان (25 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وفي المهندس زين


----------



## مهندسه مساحه (27 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود العالي....


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (27 ديسمبر 2007)

والله انا مش قادر اعبر عن مشاعري تجاه ذالك العمل العظيم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmed alrashidy (2 يناير 2008)

Surfer_ V.8 اريد لو سمحتم شرح برنامج حتي لو علي ملف وورد بالصور لاني مش عارف انزل الفيديو


----------



## adawi (5 يناير 2008)

_*جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز ونفع بك 

*_


----------



## ابداع الهندسة (21 يناير 2008)

*شكراً .. ولكن*

أخي الكريم لقد أمضيت وقتاً طويلا وأنا أحاول تنزيل الملفات دون جدوى 
ولم أتمكن سوى من تحميل الملفين الأول والثاني من الدرس الأول 
فما المشكلة ؟؟؟؟


----------



## مساحنا (23 يناير 2008)

الاستاذ اشرف منتصر هو صاحب الصوت فى الشرح نشكره كلنا على مجهوده الطيب وادعوا من كل واحد له نصيب ان يرى ويفهم وياخذ الشرح ان يدعوا له بالشفاء العاجل انشاء الله تلميذه النجيب / وائل حامد


----------



## kamo2007 (1 فبراير 2008)

من فضلك يا اسلام صبحى بعض روابط الدرس الثالث والرابع لا تعمل أرجو تحديث الروابط وجازاكم الله كل خير.


----------



## سبع الليل (2 فبراير 2008)

*أخي اسلام شكرا لك 

على المجهود الجبار 

إخواني جميع الروابط شغالة

لاكن لوجود ضغط على السيرفر حاولوا مرة أخرى*


----------



## سامح ظاهر (2 فبراير 2008)

*شكراا*

بتمنى دايما تشاركونا وتزيددون علينا بمعلوماتكم


----------



## رمضان عبدالمرضى (3 فبراير 2008)

جزاك اللة خيرا وذادك علما


----------



## عبووووود (4 فبراير 2008)

لسلام عليكم
اخي الرابط الثالث والرابع والخامس والسادس لا يعملان في ال contour maps
ارجوووك بالله عليك انا محتاج الشرح جدا


----------



## المساح10 (8 فبراير 2008)

لكم جزيل الشكر ،،،


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (9 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## zigzag1981 (18 فبراير 2008)

*الرابط 3 و 4 و 5 لا يعمل*

الف شكر ليك يا اخى و ربنا يزيدك من علمه انشاء الله.....لو سمحت الرابط 3 و 4 و 5 فى contour maps 
لا يعمل ....ارجو وضعه مرة تانية و شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد صبري ابراهيم (19 فبراير 2008)

روابط الدروس لا تعمل لكن على اى حال مشكور مشكور مشكور يا اخ اسلام على المجهود الرائع جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## sosohoho (19 فبراير 2008)

شششششششششششششششششششششششششكرا لللللللككككككك


----------



## صلاح عجم (20 فبراير 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً ....


----------



## شتوح لكحل (20 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم على كل ما بذلتموه من مجهودات لإحياء القدرات عند اخوانكم 
فاألف شكر -مشكورررررررررررررررررررر-


----------



## sosohoho (21 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم في البداية شكرا لك وعلى مجهودك لكن اغلب الروابط لا تعمل وشكرا


----------



## أوعي وشك (22 فبراير 2008)

اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك ولكن ارجو وضع لينك اخر لبعض الدروس التي لا تفتح مثل الجزء الثالث والرابع والخامس في الدرس الاول وكذلك الجزء الثالث في الدرس الثاني وكذلك الجزء الاول والثاني والثالث في الدرس الثالث وكذلك الجزء الثاني والثالث والرابع والخامس والسادس في الدرس الرابع ونرجو من الله عزو جل لكم مزيد من التقديم والنجاح


----------



## سلطان الرياض (24 فبراير 2008)

اسلام



يسلمك ربي 




مجهود تشكر عليه يالغالي




لك تحياتي​


----------



## ابويوسف وشروق (26 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود ولكن توجد بعض الروابط تفتح صفحه اخرى ليس بها المربعين علشان اعمل Download file ارجو افادتى 
جزاك الله كللللللللللللللل الخير:75:


----------



## محمد حسين حسن (29 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير 
جاري التحميل 
ولكن تستحق الشكر على المجهود وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد حسين حسن (29 فبراير 2008)

اخي العزيز
اشكرك على المجهود
ولكن ملفات شرح حساب الكميات كلها لا تعمل عدا الجزء الاول
ارجو المساعدة
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد الفجال (12 مارس 2008)

مشششششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككووووووووووورررررررررررر


----------



## محمد الفجال (13 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود العالي....


----------



## نون محمود (13 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير
و مشكور على هذا المجهود و بارك الله فيك


----------



## نون محمود (13 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
بعض الروابط لا تعمل
خصوصا الدرس الرابع
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## محمد الفجال (15 مارس 2008)

اخى العزيز اسلام صبحى فى روابط تعمل وفى روابط لاتعمل
رالروابط التى لاتعمل هى فىالدرس الاول contour maps الجزء3/4/5/6
اما في الدرس الثانى 3D maps الجزء3
الدرس الثالث 3d Maps في الجزء 1/2/3
الدرس الرابع Volume Calaulations في الجزء2/3/4/5/6 اخى العزيزارجو منك الروابط التى تعمل


----------



## مصدر طاقة (16 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
أشكرك اخي العزيز جهود جبارة
ولكن ممكن تفيدنا بخصوص الليسب الذي تم ذكره في الجزء الرابوهو الحجم وهو point xyz


----------



## امير السيد حسين (17 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم من فضلك الجزء 2-3-4-5-6من غير قابل للتنزيل من فضلك ساعدنى اخوك فى اللة امير cvolume


----------



## امير السيد حسين (17 مارس 2008)

*amir_kotb2005************

السلام عليكم تحية للجميع


----------



## احمد شاكر محمد (17 مارس 2008)

*بارك الله بكم*

بارك الله بكم على مجهودكم الكريم المبارك في توضيح بعض خصائص ووظائف هذا البرنامج الرائع وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء، واود الإشارة الى ان بعض الروابط لاتعمل.


----------



## ياسر حلمى محمد (17 مارس 2008)

*برنامج سيرفى 8*

السلام عليكم ارجو منكم معرفه الينكات الصحيحه لشرح البرنامج حيث ان معظم هذة اللينكات لا تعمل
شكرا على المجهود العظيم


----------



## امير السيد حسين (18 مارس 2008)

من فضلك يوجد اجزاء كثيرة لايمكن تحميلها


----------



## المهنا (18 مارس 2008)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيراً ، ، ،


----------



## المهنا (18 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك ، وربنا يوفقك لتتحفنا بالمزيد ، ،،
الف شكر .


----------



## ISAMELDIN (19 مارس 2008)

لشكر الجزيل علي الجهد الرائع الجميل


----------



## المليونير الفقير (20 مارس 2008)

يااخواني المسحين انا اريد شرح كامل عن جهاز gps نوع trimbel5800مشان الله الاسراع في الموضوع وشرح توتل ستيشن نوع نيكون nikonيا اصدقائي ضروري ومشكورين


----------



## زياد العقايلة (22 مارس 2008)

أخي الكريم مشكور جدا على برنامج السيرفر وطريقة الشرح لكن عندي سؤال هل برنامج SoftDesk أفضل من هذا البرنامج مع العلم أن الشرح المرفق يفيد بأن النتائج التي يطلعنا عليها السيرفر ليست دقيقة وشكرا


----------



## رجب صالح (24 مارس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## رجب صالح (24 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## alsopihi (25 مارس 2008)

ربى يحفظك لجماعة المساحة


----------



## باكير (9 أبريل 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فادى يسرى (17 أبريل 2008)

الله يبارك فى علمكم ويزيدكم من فضله


----------



## أبو العلاء المصري (21 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## nabil2005 (22 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
أعيد نقل مشاركة الصديق محمد الفجال للتأكيد
اخى العزيز اسلام صبحى فى روابط تعمل وفى روابط لاتعمل
رالروابط التى لاتعمل هى فىالدرس الاول contour maps الجزء3/4/5/6
اما في الدرس الثانى 3D maps الجزء3
الدرس الثالث 3d Maps في الجزء 1/2/3
الدرس الرابع Volume Calaulations في الجزء2/3/4/5/6 اخى العزيزارجو منك الروابط التى تعمل


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (2 يونيو 2008)

_:73:_
_أخي الكريم بعض الروابط لاتعمل_
_أتمنى إنك ترسل الملفات بأسرع وقت ممكن ضروري جداً_


----------



## محمد رواقه (5 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا على المجهود القيم---------------------------:75:


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (5 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك بإذن الله
:75::20::20::75:


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (6 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
روابط الدرس الاول الاجزاء 3&4&5 لاتعمل
افيدونا اكرمكم الله


----------



## الاخضري (13 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك و جازاك عن هذا العمل كل الخير...


----------



## سامى دياب محمد (14 يونيو 2008)

اسلام صبحى قال:


> بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم
> انتهيت من تحميل البرنامج والشرح من الملتقى واقدمة لكم حتى لاتضيعو الوقت فىتجميع الروابط
> البرنامج والشرح قدمة المهندس زين لة جزيل الشكر


جزاك الله خيرا واريد شرح برنامج prolink


----------



## عبدالرحمان (27 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك و في علمك و اضم صوتي لبقية الاخوة بخصوص الروابط التي لا تعمل


----------



## أشرف علوانى (17 أغسطس 2008)

*برنامج Surfer*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​جزاك الله عن هذا الشرح خير الجزاء
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## خابور (17 أغسطس 2008)

*السلام عليكم
*مشكوور على المجهود الكبير اخي العزيز ولكن بعض الروابط لا تعمل



*سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم*


----------



## رشادرشاد (18 أغسطس 2008)

أخى العزيز احب اولا اشكرك على هذا المجهود العظيم
ولكن رابط الأجزاء الثالث والرابع والخامس من الدرس الأول لا يعمل 
حيث تظهر رسالة تقول ان الفايل غير موجود .................وشكرا


----------



## حسام يونس (18 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وفي المهندس الذي قام بالشرح
وعلي فكرة في عدد من الاجزاء ملفاتها غير موجوده 

ولكن شاكريين جدا هذا العمل الطيب جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالحفيظ احمد (18 أغسطس 2008)

اخي الكريم جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## engahmed2000 (19 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الأهلي (21 أغسطس 2008)

1000&1000 شكر يامهندسنا العزير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو معاذ وسارة (21 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اما بنعمة ربك فحدث..الحمد لله رب العالمين!


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (27 أغسطس 2008)

للامانة هذا الموضوع والشرح بهذة الطريقة الجيدة بصوت المرحوم/ م اشرف منتصر استشارى المساحة ب Ecg علية رحمة اللة ( اللهم اجعلها فى ميزان حسناتة ) ( القرية الذكية - صديق مخلص )


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (27 أغسطس 2008)

للامانة المهنية هذا العمل الرائع بصوت وفكر المرحوم م/ اشرف منتصر استشارى المساحة بمشروع (القرية الذكية Ecg) علية رحمة اللة وجعلها المولى عز وجل فى ميزان حسناتة  (صديق مخلص )


----------



## الاخضري (3 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## surveyor_kuwait (3 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم .. بالنسبه للدرس الاول الجزء 3/4/5 مش شغآلين يآريت تحاول ترفعهم مره أخرى ولك جزيل الشكـر مهندس أسلام .. ورمضآن كريم للجميع


----------



## surveyor_kuwait (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ياريت يآ بشمهندس أسلام تتأكد أن الروآبط شغاله لأن معظمها مش شغال فعلا .. أتمنى ترفعهم مره أخرى في أقرب فرصه


----------



## سعيد عطية حسين (4 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو ان يعلم الجميع ان هذا الشرح للمهندس اشرف منتصر رحمه الله ارجو من الجميع الدعاء له بالرحمه


----------



## احمد شولا (5 سبتمبر 2008)

الرابط 3-4-5 غير موجود


----------



## سارة هندسة (5 سبتمبر 2008)

الى الاخ اسلام صبحي مشكور على الجهد الرائع جعله اللة في ميزان حسناتك ولكن بعض الروابط لم تعمل عندي بالنسبة للدرس الاول(3و4و5و6)لم يعملوبالنسبة للثاني الروابط(2و3)لم تعمل وبالنسبة للدرس الثالث الروابط(1و2و3)لم تعمل وبالنسبة للدرس الرابع الروابط(2و3و4و5و6)لم تعمل ارجوووووووووووو المساعدة من اي شخص يمكنه المساعدة او ارسالها على ال***** sara_zainab_1986***********


----------



## سارة هندسة (5 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور جدا اخي لكن الروابط لاتعمل جميعها اريد حلا


----------



## surveyor_kuwait (7 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## خالدابوالفضل (14 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل الخير وبارك فيكم وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله


----------



## Medo ana (14 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صلاح عجم (21 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## سارة هندسة (22 سبتمبر 2008)

:18::18:اخي اسلام روابط ال 3d map لم تعمل عدا الروابط (1و2و4)ان امكن نرجو منك اعادة وضع روابط لهذه الدروس ارجووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك:18::18:


----------



## المسااح (28 سبتمبر 2008)

نأمل اعادة الروابط


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (29 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي اسلام على هذه الروابط الجيدة والمفيدة


----------



## سامررو (30 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي الكريم لاحظت انا العديد من الاخوة وانا منهم يطلبون الاجزاء الناقصة في الدروس وهي الجزء 3 و 4 و 5 من الدرس الاول والجزء الثالث من الدرس الثاني و الاجزاء 1 و 2 و 3 من الدرس الثالث والاجزاء 2 و 3 و 4 و 5 و 6 من الدرس الرابع ولكن ليس من مجيب برجاء اعطاء تفسير لذلك ودمتم


----------



## سامررو (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*تساؤل ؟*



اسلام صبحى قال:


> contour Maps
> الجزء الاول
> http://www.4shared.com/file/24888533...tour_maps.html
> الجزء الثانى
> ...


أخي الكريم لاحظت انا العديد من الاخوة وانا منهم يطلبون الاجزاء الناقصة في الدروس وهي الجزء 3 و 4 و 5 من الدرس الاول والجزء الثالث من الدرس الثاني و الاجزاء 1 و 2 و 3 من الدرس الثالث والاجزاء 2 و 3 و 4 و 5 و 6 من الدرس الرابع ولكن ليس من مجيب برجاء اعطاء تفسير لذلك ودمتم


----------



## سامررو (2 أكتوبر 2008)

??????????????????????/


----------



## وليد مسعود عطيوه (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*روابط بعض الدروس*

جزى الله خيرا من قام على هذا العمل الرائع
الاخوة الباحثون عن روابط الدرس الاول
بعد طول بحث عثرت على هذه الروابط الجديدة هي نفس الروابط ولكن بها بعض الحروف والارقام التى ربما تكون فقدت .
من الممكن أن تكون صحيحة فعليكم التجربة وإن استفدتم منها فلا تنسونا من دعوة بظهر الغيب وجزاكم الله خيرا أخوكم وليد مسعود
http://www.4shared.com/file/25006363/a999bd16/part_3_contour_maps.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/25007812/253693c3/part_4_contour_maps.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/25011738/e482290e/part_5_contour_maps.html?s=1
انشاء الله سنحاول البحث عن باقي الروابط المفقودة


----------



## وليد مسعود عطيوه (5 أكتوبر 2008)

أيها الاخوة من يجد صعوبة في التحميل من هذه الروابط يستطيع عمل بحث في موقع4shared عن اسم الملف
مثلا contour_maps وانشاء الله سيجد الملف.
وقد قمت بالبحث عن بعض الملفات التى لم تعمل معي في نفس الموقع وهذه روابطها
لجزء الثاني الدرس الثالث
http://www.4shared.com/file/25310311/96494e3f/part_3_3d_maps.html?s=1
الجزء الثالث الدرس الاول
http://www.4shared.com/file/25692943/c2134c79/Part_1_Post_Maps_.html?s=1
الدرس الثاني
http://www.4shared.com/file/25971443/96187c70/Part_2_Post_Maps_.html?s=1
الدرس الثالث
http://www.4shared.com/file/26054069/180bb737/Part_3_Post_Maps_.html?s=1
الجزء الرابع الدرس الثاني
http://www.4shared.com/file/26651252/46f7fa3d/V-C_part_2.html?s=1
الدرس الثالث
http://www.4shared.com/file/27276128/31d419c6/V-C_part_3.html?s=1 الدرس الرابع
http://www.4shared.com/file/27338803/45e29b15/V-C_part_4.html?s=1 الدرس الخامس
http://www.4shared.com/file/27968661/9e53dca3/V-C_part_5.html?s=1
الدرس السادس
http://www.4shared.com/file/27974441/d857fc47/V-C_part_6.html?s=1
الدرس السابع
http://www.4shared.com/file/28087801/f483d939/V-C_part_7.html?s=1
وقد تجدون هذه الروابط في المشاركة الاصلية بواسطة الاخ زين جزاه الله خيرا
وأغلب هذه الروابط تعمل


----------



## سامررو (5 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي وليد 
ولكن الجزء الثالث من الدرس الثالث لا يعمل رجاء من الاخوة الذين استطاعو التحميل اعادة رفع هذا الجزء


----------



## سامررو (10 أكتوبر 2008)

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله لا حياة لمن تنادي
ياخوانا سكرو الموقع احسن
لايوجد مشرفين سامحووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونا


----------



## ابو الزوز غزو (17 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## ابو الزوز غزو (17 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ارجوا ارسال الرابط الخاص ببرنامج السيرفر وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## سامررو (22 أكتوبر 2008)

الجزء الثالث من الدرس الثالث لا يعمل


----------



## ميالا (23 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير لكن كيف يمكن الحصول علئ البرنامج


----------



## ميالا (23 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم كل اجزاء البرنامج ال تعمل


----------



## محمد mohamed (24 أكتوبر 2008)

سؤال بسيط ان شاء الله 
هل ملف finish grading lavels هو رفع الارض بعد عمليات التسويه 
شكرا


----------



## ung4ever (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكور أخي **بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا*


----------



## يوسف كمال (24 أكتوبر 2008)

تسلم أيدك مجهود رائع منك


----------



## ليس مهندسا (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*الدرس المفقود*

السلام عليكم
و بعد البحث هذا رابط الجزء الثالث من الدرس الثاني في 3D Maps
لا تنسونا من الدعاء
http://dc38.4shared.com/download/25310311/96494e3f/Part_3_3D_Maps.rar?tsid=20081027-054134-3b75106
http://dc38.4shared.com/download/25310311/96494e3f/Part_3_3D_Maps.rar?tsid=20081027-054134-3b75106
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (1 نوفمبر 2008)

سئل احد العلماء كيف تكتسب العلم قال اعلم واتعلم اي كان يفيد ويستفيد

_ زادك الله علما ا فعلأ موضوعك كاملا وتستحق التقدير والاحترام_ 

جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك لهذا الموضوع


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (1 نوفمبر 2008)

الموضوع كامل والجهد مستوفي وباراك الله فيك يا اسلام صبحي 
وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (2 نوفمبر 2008)

صديقي المهندس اسلام صبحي بعض اللاكنات او روابط التحميل لاتعمل ياريت لو ترفعها على مواقع اخرى وشكرا


----------



## najiahmed (5 نوفمبر 2008)

لقد حملت البرنامج والايكون غير معرف ما هو برنامج التشغيل


----------



## lotoo83 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

skokran ya mzbtna


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (11 نوفمبر 2008)

الموضوع ممتاز ومكتمل وبارك الله فيك بس توجد بعض الروابط لاتعمل للدرس الاول والثاني


----------



## nshwan (12 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررر وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## nshwan (12 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الخير والله يزيدك من علمه والبرنامج رائع لكن
اغلب الروابط غير فعالة يا اخي الكريم هل هناك اي روابط اخرى ارجو المساعدة


----------



## احمد شاكر محمد (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ولو تكرمت وجددت الروابط غير الشغالة
*​


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (13 نوفمبر 2008)

توجد اغلب الملفات غير قابل للتحميل وتظهر هذه الرسالة 




The file link that you requested is not valid


----------



## امير عوض (15 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور على جهدك


----------



## houssein_zenhom (4 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم معلش بس والله انا فعلا محتاج تعليم ده جدا
وفيه روابط كتير مش شغاله وانا والله بقالي فتره مش عارف اشغلها ازاي 
وهي مش بتفتح علي ال 4 shear خالص 
زي مثلا اللينك 3و4و5 في contour map
ارجو منك اخي وهذا لو تكرمت بمراجعه اللينكات مره اخري او اكون في غايه الشكر لو رفعتها مره اخري 
وجزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود الجميل والرائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## معين مثنى (14 ديسمبر 2008)

انا عضو جديد وقد قمت بتحميل بعض الدروس من دروس المهندس زين لشرح برنامج surfer ولكن للاسف بعض الروابط لم تعمل وتحتاج الى تحديث مثل الجزء الثالث والرابع والخامس من الدرس الاول ، والجزء الثالث من الدرس الثاني ، والجزء الاول والثاني والثالث من الدرس الثالث ، والجزء الثاني والثالث والرابع والخامس والسادس من الدرس الرابع ، فاأرجو ممن لديه الدروس أن يتعاون معي وينزل روابط جديدة لكي أحملها وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## fahd0oo0 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

رجاء مراجعة اللينكات لان بها اخطاء ولا نستطيع القدره على تجميل الدروس


----------



## fahd0oo0 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

يا اخى الروابط مش شغاله صدقنى ياريت لو تجربها تانى لو سمحت


----------



## عبدالرحمان (19 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا احي و في كل من ساهم في هذا العمل الرائع من لم يشكر الناس لم يشكر الله


----------



## حلمى جمعه (25 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
حلمى جمعه يحيى الأخوة القائمين على المنتدى 
جزاهم الله عنا خير الجزاء
مع أطيب تحياتى بدوام العافية والتوفيق


----------



## حلمى جمعه (25 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
البرنامج جزاكم الله خيراً 
وشكراً على هذه المجهودات المضنية


----------



## حلمى جمعه (25 يناير 2009)

صثرلسثبلاصس صثضرلصثرل صثرلصثرل


----------



## طارق صلاح فضل (27 يناير 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررين


----------



## حلمى جمعه (28 يناير 2009)

الإخوة الأفاضل القائمين على المنتدى 
نأمل التأكد من صلاحية الروابط 
حيث أن أكثرها لايعمل
لظهور رسالة بعدم صلاحية الملف المطلوب تحميله
نأمل الرد
حلمى جمعه


----------



## elking80 (29 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله البطل (30 يناير 2009)

الإخوة الأفاضل القائمين على المنتدى 
نأمل التأكد من صلاحية الروابط 
حيث أن أكثرها لايعمل
لظهور رسالة بعدم صلاحية الملف المطلوب تحميله
نأمل الرد


----------



## mohamaedd (30 يناير 2009)

thqnk you for this


اسلام صبحى قال:


> contour maps
> الجزء الاول
> http://www.4shared.com/file/24888533...tour_maps.html
> الجزء الثانى
> ...


----------



## abdolkadr (30 يناير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

جزيت خيرا 
وهذا الموضوع بعد تعديل الروابط بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=963080#post963080


----------



## سعيد شعبان (31 يناير 2009)

تم اعاده رفع جميع الروابط من جديد بعد اذن المهندس زين وكل من ساهم في نشر هاذ الخير
علي الرباط التالي يوجد اربع مواقع لكل شرح من الشروحات وجزاكم الله خيرا
وشكر للمهندس abdolhadr علي المجهود الكبير وتقبل الله منا ومنكم ولا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=117251&page=2


----------



## JAmica_311 (20 فبراير 2009)

شكرا علي البرنامج
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## زكريا ابو هارون (21 فبراير 2009)

اسلام صبحى قال:


> البرانامج عبارة عن رابط واحد
> ثم تحديث البرنامج عبارة عن رابط واحد
> ثمشرح البرنامج مقسم الى اربع اقسام
> 1.contour maps ستة روابط
> ...


 الأخ الفاضل اسلام صبحى .. مشكووور على هذه المشاركة الجميلة والمفبدة لكن الروابط التالية غير موجود عليها الملفات:
1- الدرس الأول - جزء 3 , 4 , 5
2- الدرس الثانى جزء 3
3- الدرس الثالث جزء 1 , 2 , 3
4- الدرس الرابع جزء 2 , 3 , 4 , 5 ، 6


----------



## م نصر الدين أبوحسن (21 فبراير 2009)

أحي الكريم لم أستطع تنزيل البرنامج من الرابط وهل يتم التنزيل من الرابط الأول ويحدث من الرابط الثاني ؟


----------



## العربى المهندس (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على المجهود واعطاك الله العافيه ولاكن معطم الوصلات لاتعمل وانا فى امس الحاجه للدرس وشكرا


----------



## حلمى جمعه (5 مارس 2009)

rtjrtjr ethedtjhn rhyerhed


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (6 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## sulihi (30 مايو 2009)

vcvcvcvccvcvcvcdcsdsdsdsdsdsd


----------



## محمد عمران (31 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ولكن يا اخى فيه روابط لا تعمل وذلك فى كل درس تجد رابط او اثنين فقط يعملون والباقى لا يعمل ارجو الرد لانى والله العظيم انا كنت فى انتظار هذا الدرس من زمان وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## رمضان عبدالمرضى (4 يونيو 2009)

اللة يبارك فيك ويجعل هذاالعمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمدين علي (4 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## عبدالله البطل (5 يونيو 2009)

برجاء المساعدة في إيجاد ال post_maps الجزء الثالث.
وشكرا


----------



## sayed11s (6 أغسطس 2009)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــورررر على المجهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــود الرائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## fahd0oo0 (6 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير بس شوف الروابط الى شغاله رقم 1و7 بس


----------



## علي سليم متولي (12 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز اسلام صبحي كل عام وانتم بخير والف شكر اولا بعض الروابط تعمل والبعض الاخر لايعمل
الدرس الاول : الجزء رقم 3 .4 .5 الرابط لا يعمل
الدرس الثاني: الجزء رقم 3 . الرابط لا يعمل

الدرس الثالث: الجزء رقم 3.2.1 الرابط لا يعمل
الدرس الرابع: الجزء رقم2 .3 .4 .5 . 6 الرابط لا يعمل
نرجوا منكم تنزيل الروابط مرة اخري وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## علي سليم متولي (12 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز اسلام بعض الروابط لاتعمل ومشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## علي سليم متولي (14 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز اسلام بعض الروابط لاتعمل ومششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا م \ اسلام على هذا المجهود ومع مزيد من التقدم ان شاء **الله **ومشكور المهندس وليد على المساعدة 
*


----------



## كريم مصطفى فتحى (2 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعيد شعبان (2 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لقد قام العديد من اخواننا الكرام برفع شرح برنامج السيرفر فيديو
وكان دائما الدرس الناقص هو 
الجزء الثالث من الدرس الثالث post maps 
الحمد لله تم الحصول علي هذا الدرس
وارجوا الدعاء لي وللمهندس احمد حسن حيث شاركني البحث في جميع المنتديات 
عن هذا الدرس الناقص 
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
http://www.zshare.net/download/6785376724e5deb8/
ارجوا نشر هذا الرابط في جميع المواقع والمنتديات ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## صدقي حسين (5 نوفمبر 2009)

هذا الربط لايعمل يرجى اعادة رفعها مع الشكر على المجهود المبذول
UPDATE_ (Surfer_ V.8 TO Surfer_ V.802


----------



## سعيد شعبان (5 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم هذا رابط لتحميل برنامج السيرفر 9 
وهو منقول لافاده من احد المواقع وجزاكم الله خيرا
http://www.4shared.com/file/111807148/b3b222ac/Surfer_9crack.html


----------



## جواد2010 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## modytata (27 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور علي المجهود


----------



## azeddin2008 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك


----------



## eng_moga1805651 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك علي هذا البرنامج كنت ابحث عنه منذ فترة والحمد لله انني وجدته 
لك منا كل الشكر والعرفان وتحية علي الدورس المقدمة منكم 
وجاري التحميل


----------



## mostafammy (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmad albna (9 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم معظم الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## ahmad albna (10 ديسمبر 2009)

اخ اسلام حياك الله على الشاركات الطيبة .غالبية الروابط لا تعمل يرجى الرفع مرة اخرى .


----------



## محمدعبدالعزيززيد (10 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور يا أخى العزيز بس فيه روابط كتير مش شغالة أرجو الرد وحل المشكله وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ملك وتيام (25 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى الفاضل الروابط (3.4.5) لا تعمل ويعطيك الالاجابة 




*ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح.*
*ونرجوا منك التاكد من ذلك ولك خالص التحية*


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (25 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمدالهنيدى (14 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وفرت علينا كتير


----------



## mostafaeid (20 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وارجوا رابط updat


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (20 يناير 2010)

مجهود رائع لكن الملفات مش شغاله


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (20 يناير 2010)

اتمني تتأكد من الروابط


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (20 يناير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد806 (30 يناير 2010)

شكر ا جزيلا


----------



## mostafammy (2 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك وجزاك الله خيرا ونتتظر منك المزيد


----------



## alasuty (7 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
جهد مشكور وجزاكم الله خيرا علية
لكن للاسف معظم الروابط ليس بها الملف (غير صالح)


----------



## hobaaa_loveee (9 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جدا على المجهود اخ اسلام ولكن فى روابط الملف فيها غير صالح فعلا وتحديدا الدرس الاول 
رقم 3 و4و5


----------



## elasmer madjid (18 فبراير 2010)

الروابط انت واضها في الرابيد شير و هي لاتعمل جرب وضعها في جهة اخرى


----------



## عثمان سعد (29 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على الجهد


----------



## kaiser (14 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله وبركاته عاشت يمينك يامهندسنا العزيز


----------



## م ع ع م (16 مايو 2010)

يا باش مهندس فى اجزاء من الدروس الروابط بتعتها مش شغالة


----------



## حسام الدمرداش (19 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## بشيرناشد (16 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## م قاسم محمد (17 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## هاشم سعيد يوسف ادر (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*كيفية التحميل*

اخوتي الاعزاء كيف احمل من ملفات الملتقى


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (18 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (18 يناير 2011)




----------



## ayman alrefaey (20 يناير 2011)

jjjghgjgjj


----------



## Ahmed surveyer (23 يناير 2011)

اخي الروابط من 2الى 6 منVolume Calaulations فارغة وانا بحاجة ماسة لها 

الرجاء المساعدة 

وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nour_nour (6 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلاا


----------



## احمد منصف (7 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي لو تكرمت واعدت رفع البرنامج نكن لك شاكرين,,,,لاهميته لنا مع التقدييير


----------



## علي الدبس (8 مارس 2011)

يا اخوان ......السلام عليكم..........النجده...النجده.....نزلنا برنامج على 4shared ومش عارف اتعامل مع هالموقع.وجزاكم الله الف خيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## adam_gg (26 مارس 2011)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابوالبراء عبدالله (27 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خير على هذا التكامل والذي ارجو من الله ان يتعدي موقعكم الجميل لكافة المسلمين والعرب ونفع اله بكم وزادكم من فضله


----------



## محمد فريج محمد (28 مارس 2011)

اخي الكريم بعض الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## العسيلاتى (30 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد على خضر (22 أبريل 2011)

اسلام صبحى قال:


> بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم
> انتهيت من تحميل البرنامج والشرح من الملتقى واقدمة لكم حتى لاتضيعو الوقت فىتجميع الروابط
> البرنامج والشرح قدمة المهندس زين لة جزيل الشكر


جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد على خضر (22 أبريل 2011)

*جزيل الشكر*


----------



## باسل الحبيب (27 أبريل 2011)

اغلب الروابط لا تعمل للاسف


----------



## noor-noor (28 أبريل 2011)

يسلمواااااااااا


----------



## حسن حسنى (2 مايو 2011)

ايد برنامج road projector


----------



## noor-noor (4 مايو 2011)

يسلموااااااا


----------



## السماء الصافية 25 (24 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م ابو يوسف القاضى (25 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على المعلومه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد كرارة (21 سبتمبر 2011)

فعلا الروابط معظمها لا يعمل وتظهر دائما هذه الرسالة (ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح.)برجاء الافادة وشكرا.


----------



## احمد كرارة (21 سبتمبر 2011)

الروابط بالفعل معظمها لا يعمل وعند فتح الرابط تظهر رسالة ادارية بان هناك مشكلة في الرابط . برجاء الافادة نظرا للاهمية وشكرا.


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (21 سبتمبر 2011)

عمل رائع شكرا


----------



## bahr_rashid (23 نوفمبر 2011)

e file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## helmy (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جزا الله خيرا كل من ساهم فى هذا العمل


----------



## eng-sharif (25 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
معظم الروابط للدروس لاتعمل ارجو الاهتمام بالموضوع


----------



## م_زين (29 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته 
اعزائي واخواتي المهندسين
كل عام وانتم بخير
عند دخولى الى موقع المنتدي شاهده بعض الرسائل التى تتحدث عن الروابط التى لا تعمل,
اليكم الروابط ارجو ان تعمل والله الموفق

Part_1(Post Maps) - Download - 4shared
Part_1_3D Maps - Download - 4shared
Part_2(Post Maps) - Download - 4shared
Part_2_3D Maps - Download - 4shared
Part_3_3D Maps - Download - 4shared
Part_4(Post Maps) - Download - 4shared
Part_4_3D Maps - Download - 4shared
Part_5(Post Maps) - Download - 4shared
Part_6(Post Maps) - Download - 4shared
V-C_part_1 - Download - 4shared
V-C_part_2 - Download - 4shared
V-C_part_3 - Download - 4shared
V-C_part_4 - Download - 4shared
V-C_part_6 - Download - 4shared
V-C_part_7 - Download - 4shared

ثانيا انا لم انسب شرح البرنامج لنفسي ولم اقل ذلك ولكن انا عثرت عليه من احد الزملاء عام 2007 وتم رفعه على المنتدي ليستفيد الجميع ولكن انا اعتذر لسوء الفهم انا فقط قسمت الشرح ولم اعرف من هو صاحب الصوت حتى هذه اللحظة. 
وشكرا لكم


----------

